# zde / tady



## Odriski

Dobrý den!
"Zde" i "Tady" mají tak podobný vyznam, že často spletu. Takže chtěl bych vědět, že jaký je rozdíl mezi "zde" i "tady"? 
Prosím vás, vysvětlete mi, děkuji!
Odriski


----------



## Garin

Řekl bych, že jsou to naprosto rovnocenné a vzájemně zaměnitelné výrazy,  "zde" je možná trochu víc knižní, častěji používané v oficiálním a úředním jazyce. Například u vytečkované linky na dokumentu "podepište zde", voják se po vyvolání svého jména hlásí: "Zde!", apod.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

jedná se o *synonyma*, ano. 

Lokace/Poloha/Místo: *Kde* je to? Je to *tady*/*zde*. (Příslovečné určení místa = Lokace)

Příklady užití:
Otec: "*Kam si dal*, Roberte, ten míč?" 
Syn Robert: "Pojď *sem (to znamená - jít kam - jít ke mně - pojď sem)*, tati, je to tady/zde *(Je to kde? - Je to u mně = Je to kde? Tady/Zde)*...

Otec: "Roberte, nevíš, kde je zase ten klíč od auta?"
Syn: "*Zde*/*Tady je*..."

*Tady* se nachází památka, která... // *Zde* se nachází památka, která...
*Tady* bydlí můj dlouholetý kamarád... // *Zde* bydlí můj dlouholetý kamarád...
*Tady* jsem ji (4. p. - ženu, dívku) viděl naposledy. // *Zde* jsem ji (4. p. - ženu, dívku) viděl naposledy.
*Tady* je košík jablek a *zde* zase hrušek. // *Zde* je košík jablek a *tady* zase hrušek. (Lokace/popis)

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

A nesmíme zapomenout na další synonymum: *tu*. Já mám zase problém s tímto slovíčkem. Možná na Moravě a ve Slezsku se to používá častěji. 
- Kde jsi synku? 
- Tu su, mamko.


----------



## Garin

Encolpius said:


> A nesmíme zapomenout na další synonymum: *tu*. Já mám zase problém s tímto slovíčkem. Možná na Moravě a ve Slezsku se to používá častěji.
> - Kde jsi synku?
> - Tu su, mamko.


Za časů Československé lidové armády se čeští vojáci hlásili slovy: "Zde!", kdežto slovenští: "Tu!"


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, to jsem věděl, že tady je slovensky tu, proto mě napadla Morava....
Nevím, co rodilí mluvčí, ale já, můžu-li posoudit, bych řekl, že neutrálně zní: Tady jsem. nebo Jsem zde. Ale: Jsem tady. Zde jsem. zní trochu jinak. 
Tu jsem. Jsem tu. zní jak??? Nevím, jestli bych uslyšel v Praze poslední dvě věty.


----------



## Garin

Encolpius said:


> Tu jsem. Jsem tu. zní jak??? Nevím, jestli bych uslyšel v Praze poslední dvě věty.


Ano, minimálně u nás v Nuslích  Přijdu domů a od dveří hlásím: "Už jsem tu!"
"Tu jsem," bych neřekl, ale kdysi se v Čechách v žertu používalo quasi-slovenské: "Tu som, netreba ma hlodať."


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, Garine! Chapal jsem.


----------



## Encolpius

Garin said:


> Ano, minimálně u nás v Nuslích  Přijdu domů a od dveří hlásím: "Už jsem tu!"
> "Tu jsem," bych neřekl, ale kdysi se v Čechách v žertu používalo quasi-slovenské: "Tu som, netreba ma hlodať."



Děkuju, velmi hezký příklad ze života. Ty jsou ty nejužitečnější a nejpřirozenější... 
Já jsem také nikdy neslyšel "tu jsem". Mám pocit, že tam bude hrát nějakou roli libozvučnost. 
Nebo prostě ustálené výrazy typu: tu a tam, tu máš.


----------



## George1992

Odriski said:


> Děkuji, Garine! Chapal jsem.



Děkuji, Garine! *

Chápu *(to). 
*Už chápu*.
*Pochopil jsem* (to). 
*Už jsem to pochopil*.
*Rozumím tomu.
Už tomu rozumím*.

Chápal jsem je špatně.


----------



## George1992

Odriski said:


> Dobrý den!
> "Zde" i "Tady" mají tak podobný vyznam, že *si je* často (s)pletu. Takže *bych chtěl* vědět, jaký je rozdíl mezi "zde" i "tady"?
> Prosím vás, vysvětlete mi *ho* (ten rozdíl)
> 
> Nebo můžeš prostě napsat vysvětlete mi *to*.


----------



## Odriski

George1992 said:


> Odriski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dobrý den!
> "Zde" i "Tady" mají tak podobný vyznam, že *si je* často (s)pletu. Takže *bych chtěl* vědět, jaký je rozdíl mezi "zde" i "tady"?
> Prosím vás, vysvětlete mi *ho* (ten rozdíl)
> 
> Nebo můžeš prostě napsat vysvětlete mi *to*.
> 
> 
> 
> Proč "to" nebo "ho"?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

kolega, uživatel "George1992" Ti chtěl dát ve svém příspěvku pouze a jenom najevo, Ti chtěl říci, sděliti, že je vždy nutné uvádět ve větách "předměty" (tj. objekty), ano. 

*V tomto případě, či většinou se jedná o tzv. tranzitivní slovesa, která vyžadují nutně předmět ve 4. pádě (koho/co), tedy tzv. akuzativ. Bez nich se jeví uvedené věty jako neúplné, a to jak gramaticky, tak i sémanticky! Předmět "to" je ve výpovědích řečníků často užíván, většinou je avšak velice abstraktní, zcela nekonkrétní a je pro posluchače, který se neúčastnil celého rozhovoru, či není obeznámen řádně s daným tématem, obtížně srozumitelný. 

Laicky se dá ještě říci, že se oním abstraktním předmětem ("to") snažíme opsat onen předešlý předmět předmětem rodu středního!  *

Odriski napsal:
Proč "to" nebo "ho"?

*<> vysvětlit něco (4. pád) někomu (3. pád)<> *
ad a) Vysvětlete mi ho. (tzn. konkrétní, známá věc - "rozdíl" - rod mužský - "ten" - vysvětlit koho/co => 4. pád => "ho" - funkce ve větě: předmět)
ad b) Vysvětlete mi to. (tzn. neurčitá, nezmíněná věc/záležitost - "to" - rod střední - "to" - "vysvětlit koho/co" => 4. pád =. "to" - funkce ve větě: předmět)

Namátkově vybrané příklady:

*<> Přebrat něco... <>*
ad a1) Přebereš večer ty noviny? - Přebereš je? (koho/co - "je")
ad a2) Přebereš to večer? - Výklad: Není vysloveně řečeno, co se má udělat, ale daná osoba to velice dobře ví, neboť o to ("to" přebrání/přebírání novin - rod střední) byla již dříve žádána! 

*<> Udělat něco někomu<>*
ad a1) Uděláš mi čaj? - Uděláš mi ho? - (koho/co - "ho")
ad a2) Uděláš mi to? - Výklad: Není vysloveně řečeno, co se má udělat, ale daná osoba to velice dobře ví, neboť o něj/to (o něj => "o ten čaj"//o to => "o to dělání čaje"//o to => o to "vaření čaje") byla již dříve žádána!

*<> Namalovat něco někomu<>*
ad a1) Namaluješ mi obrázek? - Namaluješ mi ho? - (koho/co - "ho")
ad a2) Namaluješ mi to? - Výklad: Není vysloveně řečeno, co se má udělat, ale daní osoba to velice dobře ví, neboť o "to" na-/malování obrázku byla již dříve žádána!

*<> koupit si něco<>*
ad a1) Dnes večer jsem si již koupil "letenku do Francie". - Dnes večer jsem si ji již koupil. - (koho/co - "tu" letenku - "ji")
ad a2) Dnes večer si to již koupím. - Výklad: Není vysloveně řečeno, co se má udělat, ale je zřejmé, že jde o "to" nakupování/cestování/létání etc. (rod střední)... 

*<> opravit něco <>*
ad a1) Opravíš konečně tu zeď (v koupelně)? - Opravíš ji konečně? - (koho/co - "ji")
ad a2) Opravíš to konečně? - Výklad: Není vysloveně řečeno, co se má udělat, ale daná osoba to velice dobře ví, neboť o něj bylo již žádána! Jde o to "opravování" zdi (rod střední)...  

*<> přečíst něco <>
*ad a1) Přečteš do pátku tu knihu, knížku? - Přečteš ji do pátku? - (koho/co - "ji")
ad a2) Přečteš to do pátku? - Výklad: Není vysloveně řečeno, co se má udělat, ale daná osoba to velice dobře ví, neboť jde o nějaké/o to "psaní"! *A je zde úplně jedno, zda se jedná o knihu (epika x lyrika x drama etc.), milostný dopis, vědecký článek, strojírenský manuál, studijní příručku etc. Souhrnně jde o "to" psaní. O jaké ale jde, to nikdo neví. *

Na tomto uvedeném příkladě je jasně vidět, že je to problematika dosti složitá, mnohdy i těžce vysvětlitelná, ano. *Pokud posluchač nepozná přesný kontext děje (tj. kolemjdoucí, pozdní příchod, malinká nepozornost apod.), o kterém se hovoří, či hovořilo, může si ho pak vyložit různě, tedy i zcela špatně...!!  * 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Bohemos

Dodatek k:
<> opravit něco" <>
ad a2) Opravíš to konečně? - Výklad: Není vysloveně řečeno, co se má udělat, ale daná osoba to velice dobře ví, neboť o něj bylo již žádána! Jde o to "opravování" zdi (rod střední)... Například může jíti o "to" *sádrování děr*, o "to" *spárování dlaždiček*, "to" slíbené *vymalování koupelny*, o "to" *čištění špinavé zdi* a tak dále.

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------

